# Kosten der Fischerprüfung in Bayern steigen!



## Franz_16 (11. April 2017)

Hallo,
zur Info, die Kosten der Fischerprüfung in Bayern steigen zum 01.05.2017! 

Ab 01.05.2017 kostet die Prüfungsgebühr für die Fischerprüfung in Bayern nicht mehr wie bisher 30€ sondern 50€! 

Quelle:
https://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/

Im Sommer 2017 (Juni, Juli, August) wird es keine Prüfungen geben - weitergehen soll es dann im September 2017.

Außerdem gibt es im Ausbildungsplan einen neuen Passus, der explizit darauf hinweist, dass "Online-Kurse" für die Fischerprüfung in Bayern nicht zulässig sind und nicht anerkannt werden. 
Siehe:
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/029860/index.php 


Für alle Prüfungsinteressierten zur Fischerprüfung in Bayern: 

*Kosten der Fischerprüfung in Bayern:*

Um an der Prüfung (Prüfungsgebühr 50€) teilnehmen zu können, muss vorher ein Vorbereitungskurs (mind. 30 Stunden) besucht werden. Der Vorbereitungskurs wird von Angelvereinen oder Privatpersonen bzw. Unternehmen angeboten und muss unabhängig von der Prüfungsgebühr an die jeweiligen Kursanbieter bezahlt werden. 
Eine Übersicht zu den Kursen die angeboten werden findet sich unter:
https://www.fischerpruefung-online-bayern.de/

Wieviel ein Kurs kostet variiert je nach Anbieter - die meisten Kurse bewegen sich zwischen 100€ und 200€.

Neben Prüfungsgebühr und Kursgebühr benötigt man dann auch noch Lehrmaterial. Der verbindliche Fragenkatalog (dort stehen alle Fragen drin die drankommen können) kostet ca. 15€ , eine Lernmappe in der alle Inhalte nochmal übersichtlich mit Bildern usw. dargestellt sind kostet ca. 50€.

Hat man die Prüfung bestanden, muss man bei der Kommunalverwaltung (Stadt-/Gemeinde) noch einen Fischereischein beantragen. Diesen kann man entweder für 5 Jahre oder auf Lebenszeit lösen. Für 5 Jahre kostet der Schein 40€ , wenn man ihn auf Lebenszeit lösen möchte variieren die Kosten je nach Alter zwischen 300€ (ab 14 Jahre) und 32€ (ab 63 Jahre). Hinzu kommt eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 35€.


----------

